# Training questions and help please?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to know if im doing this right and if i need to do something else. We only had our pup who is 7 weeks old for about 4 days. Ive noticed she has a higher chase drive then what i was thinking lgd would have. She stalks and runs towards the chickens on the other side of her pen. When i catch her i yell at her no. But she acts like she cant hear me. I have to run into her pen and throw her on her side to get her attention. And tell her no. Is there any other way to get her to stop? 
I can walk into her pen beating on stuff and she never flinches. So i worry she cant hear. Unless its normal for this breed to ignore people. For a puppy all she does is sleeps and never looks up when the dogs are barking or any commotion is going on. Very Very Very mellow dog that hardly ever barks and stays in a dead dog sleep mode. as what we call it. Case she never moves.
When i took her on a walk to meet the goats. The goats hate her so run. Naturally she wants to chase them shes on a leash and i pull her back and say no. When she finally tried to walk up to one and they reach out to smell her she tried to play bite one. So i pulled her back and said no. Should i keep taking her on walks or keep her in a pen by the goats for a few weeks before trying again?
Last question after the chickens are locked up at night we as a family come out to play with her. Only time i see her run LOL. Anyway shes getting to where she likes to nip the kids and i tell the kids to tell her no. What kind of games can we play with her? She wants to play but the biting is a no no. And she is not a fetching breed. LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed? Some LGDs are VERY stubborn.
How strong is your "No"?
Tell you what I did when our pup was on a leash he would nip at my fingers. You know puppy teeth are little razor blades.
I laid into that pup hard & fast, throwing to the ground holding his nose down, baring my own teeth & commanding NO BITE!

We never played with our dogs. They only got a little petting each day.
They do sleep a lot. 
Our first dog was 8 or 9 mos before he was left with goats, couldn't trust him.
Provide plenty stuff to chew on.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you purchase the pup from a good breeder? I would contact them for training advice.

At 7 weeks and LGD is going to be a normal puppy. LGDs mature slowly and some aren't given their own herd until they are 1.5 years old or more! I sure hope the breeder told you how long it is going to be before the pup is ready to guard...

May need to check in to the hearing thing further - if the breeder has bred a deaf puppy they REALLY need to know that and not repeat the breeding. LGDs depend on hearing & smell before sight so that could be an issue.

Anyhow, dogs are not verbal communicators so touch is a much more effective means of communication. I would employ a "bite" with your hand for minor offenses, and a lightning fast roll-over for more serious offenses. A spray bottle if she does not enjoy water in her face can also be used.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Shes a Anatolian x Pyrenees mix and unfortunately the breeder is not happy with our arrangement to tame her. She rather i throw her in with the goats and not socialize her. And says im ruining her. So im on my own. Guess i should have bought a pyreness there where more to pick from but i was set on short hair. Tried to tell her about the deafness. And she said bring her back and she would refunded us but i have to do it asap since im ruining her. So im kindof on my own. Im not leaving her of the leash with the goats not for a while anyway she only comes out with me on a leash her chase drive is to high.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Good advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Test the pups hearing.
Get behind the pup and clap your hands real loud and see if you get a response.
If you do not, the pup may be deaf. Just a thought.

You can get a shock training collar and when the pup does a no no, you can nip it then and there.
Do not leave any LGP in with the goats or other animals without being there to correct.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the puppy's pen or kennel inside the goats pen or the area that the puppy will guard in the future? It's good to keep them with just a fence between them & the goats so the goats get used to it.

There are so many schools of thought on LGD training so it's impossible to make everybody happy! There are several threads on here about puppies (6 months old or so) thrown in and left with a goat herd or chicken flock with no training - at some point the playfulness or boredom takes over and livestock gets killed. The only time I think a LGD puppy can be left with a herd is when there is an older LGD that provide corrections for chasing etc. Even so - I think 7 weeks is too young to leave with the herd because the goats can get after & kill the puppy (there is also a thread about that...) My does would certainly kill a puppy that couldn't escape.

I do think you should do a few hearing tests - if you have a serious predator problem then a deaf LGD may not be your best investment...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

There's a good Facebook page for LGD owners:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Idi...3602/?comment_id=487228748044309&notif_t=like

They may be able to help you as well. I've learned a lot of information on this page.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes she is in a chain link kennel thats beside the goat pen and the chicken coop. So she see chickens all day and when the goats come up to drink she see them. I spent a good yr researching and have no plan to turn her in with my goats or chickens for sometime unsupervised. My plan was to kennel her for the first yr next to the livestock. Take her on daily leashed walks about the place to meet all the animals. If shes a good girl and minds she will bet to get off the leash with supervision. But at this time with the goats running from her and her want to chase them. That will be a while away. I got her mostly to protect the chickens the possums and ***** love chicken dinner at night.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh good - sounds like you really prepared for this! It's too bad the breeder does not support your methods though.

In my opinion it's good to have that play time with her away from the goats being a puppy and all. Will she play tug of war? You should "win" most of the time, but allow her to win once in a while to boost confidence.

Tough call on whether or not to walk her leashed in the goat pen if she is trying to chase them. Definitely don't want to repeat bad behavior. Maybe for now take her in there and on leash with a lawn chair & good book and just sit in there and let them approach? Same with chickens? Then she can get used to spending quiet time in there.


----------

